
Apple patching serious SMS vulnerability on iPhone - dc2k08
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&taxonomyName=knowledge_center&articleId=9135090&taxonomyId=1&intsrc=kc_top
======
Maciek416
This entire story smells like hogwash. The first line of the story disagrees
with the HN headline:

 _"Apple may be working to fix an iPhone vulnerability that could possibly
allow an attacker to"_

Notice the wording: "may". Apple hasn't said anything to these researchers or
the press. Overall the article has nothing more to report on the situation
than we already know, and is simply rehashing what we already know about the
vulnerability -- with one extra [telling] tidbit:

 _""I don't have a working exploit for it, just a suspicious looking crash,"
Miller said. If so, the malicious code could theoretically include commands to
..."_

So actually, it looks like they haven't even managed to root an iPhone yet.

